# Wer ist ein Angeber, oder warum ich wohl immer nur 5 Cent Bezahlen muß?



## DER SCHWERE (15 Aug. 2012)

​


----------



## Q (15 Aug. 2012)

happy09 nehmen die auch Scheine?


----------



## Karrel (15 Aug. 2012)

Q schrieb:


> happy09 nehmen die auch Scheine?



10-Cent-Scheine!? Wo soll das denn hinführen!?


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2012)

ich dachte, das sei zum Mitnehmen ....


----------



## Punisher (16 Aug. 2012)




----------



## tommie3 (20 Aug. 2012)

Wo zieht man denn die Platincard durch?


----------

